# Husqvarna ST 224 shifting cable broke



## MoreCowbell

I was using my ST224 today when I tried changing gears from 1 to higher and felt it 'give' on me. Suddenly I'm unable to put it into any forward gear. Only reverse works, and going from R through to 6 feels different - something is up w/the cable. I looked under where the gear handle is connected to a bicycle-cable looking cable and saw something that looks broken:

https://imgur.com/a/Vsz7VbX

Of course, 3 weeks after the 3 year warranty was up...

Is the fix to this "get a new gear shift cable and replace" or am I in for a real headache?

Thanks for any advice!

- John (newbie)


----------



## MoreCowbell

Also is there anyplace I can look up how that cable should be attached? I really have no idea how it's supposed to look as I never looked under that dash housing and inspected it until today.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

MoreCowbell said:


> Also is there anyplace I can look up how that cable should be attached? I really have no idea how it's supposed to look as I never looked under that dash housing and inspected it until today.


I'll go take a few pictures. Stand by, please.

Richard


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

Hope these help.














































Richard


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

Part number is 581 12 42-01.

https://www.husqypartsdepot.com/husqvarna-cable-control-speed-dsst-opp-581124201

Richard


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

Doesn't look like a hard job. Maybe knuckle-busting, but not rocket surgery.

Richard


----------



## MoreCowbell

Wow now that's what I call an awesome reply. I'll order the part right now and will give it a go.

Thanks so much!


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

You're quite welcome.

Richard


----------

